# First kidding of the season!



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

Our only auction goat (still don't know what she is exactly) had two little girls this afternoon, in perfect goat fashion, while it was pouring buckets of rain. Both babies look extremely healthy and active. They have also both latched multiple times, so we're out of those woods!

She may not be finished, either, as she has had a growing strand of afterbirth emerging for the past two hours, and her belly is still pretty large. She was very hungry and thirsty at first, but now only seems interested in water. I put down some straw to help with the wet ground and she kept pawing at it too, like she was nesting.

We weren't there to witness the actual birth, but we found a what was left of one placenta and the bloody area where she gave birth. Any thoughts on when I ought to start getting worried about her if there's no change?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Because goats LOVE to throw curve balls and I have learned this one the hard way, they can have more then one placenta. If you know how to bounce a goat to see if there is more, do so. If not I would check and see if she is open and make sure there’s not another one in there. I no longer trust placenta as a sign of being done kidding. If you check her and don’t find anything just keep a eye on her. She might just be still having contractions


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on the two girls! They're adorable!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congratulations on the little girls!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! This kind of goat math is cool.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats! 

That pretty lil spot in the back standin hunched..... is it not hunched anymore? Walkin round like a normal kid? Peed and pooped after it nursed?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Place your hands on both sides of her abdomen, stomach area slightly above her udder and just wait. If she is still having contractions you will feel her abdomen getting hard for a bit then going soft again. It could be another kid or another placenta needing to pass. The one with the spots is mighty cold. Could you towel it with something warm to help circulate the blood a little and warm it up? Maybe take a temperature and post what it is?


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Congrats!
> 
> That pretty lil spot in the back standin hunched..... is it not hunched anymore? Walkin round like a normal kid? Peed and pooped after it nursed?


Yeah I think she was just cold. It's pretty cold and wet here at the moment and they were born in the open. I don't think they were more than two hour old in this pic. She had some rockin poops for a first timer too!


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Place your hands on both sides of her abdomen, stomach area slightly above her udder and just wait. If she is still having contractions you will feel her abdomen getting hard for a bit then going soft again. It could be another kid or another placenta needing to pass. The one with the spots is mighty cold. Could you towel it with something warm to help circulate the blood a little and warm it up? Maybe take a temperature and post what it is?


We got them to a separate area that was relatively dry and let mom do some drying (they still had amniotic fluid on them) and then some towel drying too. We put some straw down too to try to make as much of a barrier from the wet ground as we could. She seems good now. At least 8 hours from birth I'd say. 6 hours from the pic.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Cute kiddos! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

This was yesterday, still raining like crazy and cold!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awwww! They are just the thing i needed to brighten up my day :inlove:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Awww.... such cute little fuzz-balls! Congratulations! With those colors they will be striking and flashy adults!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So adorable!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I love the moon spotting! Cute kiddos!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

So sweet!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're adorable! How's mom doing? Any more babies? Has she settled down?


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

FoxRidge said:


> I love the moon spotting! Cute kiddos!


Hey there! I have a question that I'm a little embarrassed to ask...I have 2 goats with moon spots, they are bright white with like off white or tan-ish moon spots. I always thought that only white goats had them?? Clearly I was wrong about that!! What on these babes would be considered a moon spot? I have a couple kids I'm wondering about. Thank you!


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> Hey there! I have a question that I'm a little embarrassed to ask...I have 2 goats with moon spots, they are bright white with like off white or tan-ish moon spots. I always thought that only white goats had them?? Clearly I was wrong about that!! What on these babes would be considered a moon spot? I have a couple kids I'm wondering about. Thank you!


Oh! Maybe I was wrong then. I had thought moon spots were light/white patches on the sides of dark furred goats?


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

It finally stopped raining!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sure is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> Hey there! I have a question that I'm a little embarrassed to ask...I have 2 goats with moon spots, they are bright white with like off white or tan-ish moon spots. I always thought that only white goats had them?? Clearly I was wrong about that!! What on these babes would be considered a moon spot? I have a couple kids I'm wondering about. Thank you!


Moon Spots are not symmetrical and are often superimposed over other colors and or even over other true spots. Moon spots are not only randomly placed within the coat of the goat but the amount of moonspots vary from goat to goat

They are spots that you catch a glimpse of. Not a bright shinin star of spots.


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> They're adorable! How's mom doing? Any more babies? Has she settled down?


Mom is doing great. Feeling very blessed!


----------

